# تسبحة نصف الليل عربي وقبطي بالكتاب كمان



## bahaa_06 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

​*تسبحة نصف الليل عربي وقبطي بالكتاب كمان*​

*
تسبحة نصف الليل سنوي عربي وقبطي بالكتاب صدقوني لفريق الشهيد ابو فام وفعلا تسبحة رائعة ،وهى عبارة عن برنامج زي اللي موجود فى الصورة​*







*وهى منقسمة الى عربي و قبطي
*





*فمثلا الألحان الموجوده بالقبطي هى

*





*هنختار مثلا لحن آربصالين هنلاقى امامنا أربصالين كاملا ومكتوب الجزء الأول والجزء الثاني والثالث .... والأجزاء ديه عبارة عن تجزئة اللحن الأصلى الى مجموعة من الأجزاء لتسهيل حفظ اللحن ،أو ممكن تشغل اللحن كاملا زي ما في الصورة

*





*والألحان مكتوبة امامنا يعني مش محتاج كتاب تحفظ منه

*









*ومساحة التسبحة 605 ميجا وانا هجزئها الى اجزاء مساحة كل جزء 50 ميجا لتسهيل تحميلها صلوا من اجلى علشان اقدر ارفعها كلها

اللينكات::download:
*
*الجزء الأول* 
*الجزء الثاني*
*الجزء الثالث*
*الجزء الرابع
الجزء الخامس
الجزء السادس
الجزء السابع
الجزء الثامن
الجزء التاسع
الجزء العاشر
الجزء الأخير

**ولفك الضغط نستخدم برنامج الـ winrar 
*
لتحميل برنامج الـ winrar :download:أضغط هنا
:smi411:هذا الموضوع منقول من منتدى اخر وليس لى الفضل فيه ولكن لنفع الجميع نقلته لأنى انا بعشق التسبحه ونفسى استلمها كما سبق واشرت فى موضوع طلبات الالحان والتسبحه واثناء بحثى وجدت هذا العمل الرائع .. وربنا يبارك للى عمله ​بهاء
​


----------



## bahaa_06 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*ارجو من الساده المشرفين التثبيت لجمال التسبحة اليومية فى حياتنا *
*يارب علمنا كيف أن نصلى ونسبح اسمك القدوس*
*صلوا من اجل ضعفى .. بهاء*​


----------



## bahaa_06 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*التسبحة عبارة عن 11 جزء مساحة كل جزء 50 ميجا لازم يتحملوا كلهم الأول ،ونضعهم كلهم فى فولدر واحد وبعد كده نفك الضغط بتاعهم، ولازم يكون عندك برنامج winrar علشان يفك الضغط
*


----------



## bess (15 نوفمبر 2008)

انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى 
بقالى كتير بدور على حاجة زى كدا 
فعلا انتا هايل 
ربنا معاك


----------



## Aksios (15 نوفمبر 2008)

رائع جدا
الرب يبارك خدمتك و تعبك
سلام المسيح معك


----------



## Aksios (15 نوفمبر 2008)

احب اضيف للموضوع
تسبحة نصف الليل التعليمى​ 
 دى كمان دروس للمعلم جاد لويس
كل دروس الالحان بطريقة تعلمية
مدتها 12 ساعة
للتحميل​


تسبحة نصف الليل تعليمى للمعلم جاد لويس
مدتها 12 ساعة​


الجزء الاول
الجزء الثانى
الجزء الثالث
الجزء الرابع
الجزء الخامس
الجزء السادس
الجزء السابع
الجزء الثامن​


صلوا من اجل ضعفى​


----------



## bahaa_06 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> احب اضيف للموضوع​
> تسبحة نصف الليل التعليمى​
> دى كمان دروس للمعلم جاد لويس
> كل دروس الالحان بطريقة تعلمية
> ...



 اشكر محبتك الغالية ومرورك الكريم الله يبارك خدمتك وينجح طريقك .. صلى لاجل ضعفى بهاء


----------



## bahaa_06 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

bess قال:


> انا مش عارف اشكرك ازاى
> بقالى كتير بدور على حاجة زى كدا
> فعلا انتا هايل
> ربنا معاك


* اشكر مرورك الكريم الرب يعوضك*


----------



## michael33 (20 نوفمبر 2008)

رائعة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## bahaa_06 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

michael33 قال:


> رائعة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


*اشكر محبتك *
*اشكر محبتك اشكر محبتك*
*اشكر محبتك اشكر محبتك اشكر محبتك اشكر محبتك*
*اشكر محبتك اشكر محبتك*
*اشكر محبتك*
*اشكر محبتك*
*اشكر محبتك*
*اشكر محبتك*​


----------



## amego1949 (14 أغسطس 2009)

انت رائع ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## بشير اسحق (29 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يعوضكم خييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## بشير اسحق (29 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم خييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## merash (8 سبتمبر 2009)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## malak_adel_4 (19 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## malak_adel_4 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## filx2008 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

ميررررررررررررررررررررسى اوووووووووووووووووووووى انا كنت بدور على الهوس الثالث لفريق ابو فام من مدة طويلة اووووووووووى ربنا يعوضك


----------



## kalimooo (16 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## psych0 (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا على مجهودك و تعبك….انا كنت بدور على تعليم التسبحة بقالى مدة*


----------



## النهيسى (25 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لمجهودك

والتسبحه

الرب يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود فوق الممتاز 
شكرا لكم
ربنا يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## taugr (18 يناير 2010)

سلام المسيح معكم انا نفسى انزل هذة الاسطوانة ومن زمن وبدورعليها لكنى نزلت 3اجزاء منها والباقى مش عايز ينزل  لوممكن ترفعا على سيرفر تانى علشان الربيد شير ممل جدا وربنا يحافظ عليك:t9:


----------



## taugr (19 يناير 2010)

ارجوك رد علية كل مانزل جزء يقول انة فية ارير ارجو الرد


----------



## taugr (23 يناير 2010)

استاذ بهاء حضرتك مبتردش علية لية ارجوك انا محتاج هذة الاسطوانة ضرورى جدا ومش عارف انزلها اسئلك باسم المسيح ان تساعدنى  اواى حد تانى ارجوكم


----------



## اكليل الشوك (24 يناير 2010)

_بجد جمااااااااااال اووووووووووووووووى جارى التحميل 

ميرسى جداااااااااااااا بجد ربنا يباركك و يعوضك​_


----------



## كامل عماد (15 مارس 2010)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## samyshowky (20 يونيو 2010)

الرب يعوضك    مجهود عظيم


----------



## جناح النسر (22 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك كتير جدا ربنا يعوضك 
بس انا مش عارفة افك الضغط ممكن الرد سريعا للاستفادة
وربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## جناح النسر (23 يونيو 2010)

صباح الخير
ارجوك رد عليا يا استاذ بهاء  انا كل لما احمل التسبحة متتفتحش
ولاالضغط يتفك  رد عليا ضرورى
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## samar kamal (27 سبتمبر 2010)

Thank you very much w rabna ybark 7yatek


----------



## sallymessiha (11 يوليو 2014)

ميرسى لتعبك
لكن اللينكات لا نعمل الرجاء اعادة التحميل لاحتياجى له


----------

